# Vamos dar uma "força" ao MINHO ...



## GranNevada (15 Abr 2007 às 01:19)

Hoje soube que o nosso grande amigo e companheiro MINHO está com problemas de saúde .
Espero que ele não fique "chateado" por eu tornar público o seu problema , mas aquilo que eu , e todos , queremos , é que ele volte rápidamente para o nosso seio .
Sendo assim , desejemos-lhe as melhoras e uma volta rápida a esta nossa "casa" .
AS MELHORAS E VOLTA RÁPIDO .


----------



## dj_alex (15 Abr 2007 às 10:55)

As melhoras Minho.

Um abraço


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2007 às 11:50)

Umas rápidas melhoras


----------



## Nuno (15 Abr 2007 às 11:52)

As minhas sinceras Melhoras companheiro Minho.


----------



## Costa (15 Abr 2007 às 12:12)

As melhoras para ti


----------



## xicovsky (15 Abr 2007 às 13:32)

As melhoras, Minho.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2007 às 14:42)

As melhoras, esperamos um rápido regresso.


Abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2007 às 14:57)

Atão Minho? Comé ké? Põe-te fino! Bute pa ramboia! 
As melhoras amigo!


----------



## ACalado (15 Abr 2007 às 15:20)

as melhoras amigo minho


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2007 às 19:06)

Esperemos que não seja nada de grave, rápidas melhoras, Minho


----------



## Mago (15 Abr 2007 às 19:08)

Rápidas melhoras e que não seja nada de grave.


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2007 às 21:39)

As melhoras para ti Minho, e que recuperes rápido e bem!


----------



## mocha (15 Abr 2007 às 22:10)

votos de rapidas melhoras Minho


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Abr 2007 às 22:47)

Um grande abraço de rápidas melhoras para ti Minho!


----------



## Iceberg (15 Abr 2007 às 23:36)

Minho, fazes muita falta a este nosso forum.

Por isso, votos de rápidas melhoras e um breve regresso aqui ao MeteoPT.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Abr 2007 às 10:28)

As tuas melhoras MINHO


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 11:01)

Espero que não seja nada de grave. Força e melhoras !


----------



## Minho (16 Abr 2007 às 11:41)

Muito obrigado a todos....

Finalmente consigo ter um tempo para vir à Internet e matar "saudades"  

A situação foi muito grave mas estou a recuperar da melhor maneira.

Um abraço a família MeteoPT!


----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2007 às 15:12)

contunuação das melhoras


----------



## RSilva_TN (16 Abr 2007 às 15:24)

Força Minho!
Continuação de uma boa recuperação.


----------



## Fernando_ (16 Abr 2007 às 15:57)

Me alegro de ler que estás a recuperar. Força!


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Abr 2007 às 16:10)

Minho disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos....
> 
> Finalmente consigo ter um tempo para vir à Internet e matar "saudades"
> 
> ...



Desejo uma optima recuperação!!  

abraços


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Abr 2007 às 23:20)

Espero que fique bem depressa. Cá o esperamos


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Abr 2007 às 21:45)

Continuação de boas melhoras!Grande abraço companheiro!


----------



## Renato (18 Abr 2007 às 22:42)

Caro Minho, rápidas melhoras..


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (24 Abr 2007 às 20:58)

As melhoras Minho.


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Abr 2007 às 17:35)

*Desejo uma otima recuperação pra você brou..*


----------



## Iceberg (29 Abr 2007 às 14:16)

Grande Minho, reparo agora que estás de volta, uma excelente notícia, espero que continues a tua recuperação com sucesso e que voltes em força a este nosso forum.


----------



## GranNevada (29 Abr 2007 às 22:59)

Re-bem-vindo


----------

